# 2001 vw beetle dash lights only turn on with high beams HELP!!



## Ryan beetle (Nov 24, 2017)

So I recently bought a 2001 vw beetle (being the 2nd one I own) and I bought it cheap since it had a misfire with the spark plugs but after driving it home and going to the store at night I realized the dash lights and fog did not come on with the normal switch however the tail lights turn on with that said switch (yes I know you pull the switch out for fog lights, this didn’t work either) then after tinkering around with everything I found that everything comes on with the high beams even the fog lights which is weird since you would never have them both on in any situation. Now with the high beams on all the lights in the dash (except check engine brake etc...) are on and so are the little lights inside the switches for the windows and door locks. After doing some research i thought this was occurring because a light was out somewhere but after looking at every light cigarette lighters and all every light worked except one being the glove box light but I replaced the bulb and this still never comes on not even with high beams. Now I’ve checked every fuse and tried swapping the switch from my other beetle with that one and I even tried the dimmer switch from my other one now there is only three things I think it could be but I’m not sure if any of these are it. 1. The glove box light is causing an error making them all stay off being maybe the adapter part that plugs into the wire? Or a short in that? Not sure 2. The high beam switch itself has a short which is what a lot of people are saying I thought about this but it doesn’t make sense since the high beams come on forwards and back turn signals work and even cruise control so I don’t think that it’s the switch but a possibility 3. The final hypothesis would be something with the courtesy chime and door chime since the chime never chimes maybe a previous owner removed this cause electrical problems or removed the wrong relay? If this is what you think it is please help with identifying which relay it is that controls this since I probably won’t have it lol thank you to anybody taking the time and reading this and a big thank you to any suggestions anything helps guys (sorry I know it’s a big run on sentence )


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I would keep it simple and don't overthink it. It is not uncommon, for the low beams and fog lights to burn out pretty often, especially because the low beams are on all the time and you don't always notice when they fail. Start with fuses and then get a circuit tester; confirm you have power at the light connector. 

Here are many threads; that have some good info and things to check: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=new...XAhUq3IMKHTWiBzYQrQIINCgEMAA&biw=1251&bih=607

service manual info: 

fuse locations: note #27 (daytime) and #36 (fog lamps): 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...ulb/component_information/service_and_repair/

light relays: Daytime running lights, etc: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...m_horn_relay/component_information/locations/

wiring diagrams: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...iagrams/diagram_information_and_instructions/

bulb replacing: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...eadlight_bulbs_with_hid_replacing/page_10216/

fog lamps: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...ulb/component_information/service_and_repair/


----------



## Ryan beetle (Nov 24, 2017)

So I’ve figured out the problem after pulling the car and my hair apart after pulling relay #185 from under dash all works well foglights do not turn on but all other lights work relay smelled burnt


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad you got it fixed!  :wave:


----------



## Killerkansasmom (Feb 19, 2021)

Ryan beetle said:


> So I’ve figured out the problem after pulling the car and my hair apart after pulling relay #185 from under dash all works well foglights do not turn on but all other lights work relay smelled burnt


Hi so we have the same issue but I cant find a 185 relay. Can you please let me know what relay it is associated with?


----------

